# 52005- appropriate to un-bundle



## bethh05 (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any specific guidelines on 52005 and when/if it is appropriate to un-bundle when it is performed with other procedures. ie; 52214, 52204 etc.  Thank You!!


----------



## bwolfe1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Coding tip at the beginning of 52005 in your CPT book states "the insertion and removal of a temporary ureteral catheter (52005) during diagnostic or therapeutic cystourethroscopic with ureteroscopy and/or pyeloscopy is included in 52320-52355 and should not be reported separately.  It is not bundled with other codes.


----------



## bethh05 (Sep 17, 2012)

CCI edits do bundle 52005 into many of the urology codes ie; 52214, 52204 (a modifier is allowed.) I am just not sure if and when it is appropriate to unbundle these codes when being performed with the other procedures.


----------

